# Vpn suggestions



## piyush_08 (Jun 26, 2017)

Can anyone suggest a free VPN which gives good ping and speed for online gaming
PS: steam and cs are blocked on my college network.


----------



## gala (Jul 7, 2017)

I would recommend CyberGhost
But U need To Buy The Subscription For full access [The Free One Works Great Too]
But if u ever get concerned  about Privacy Use TOR


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2017)

piyush_08 said:


> Can anyone suggest a free VPN which gives good ping and speed for online gaming
> PS: steam and cs are blocked on my college network.


TunnelBear: Secure VPN Service


----------



## billubakra (Jul 15, 2017)

*docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1L72gHJ5bTq0Djljz0P-NCAaURrXwsR1MsLpVmAt3bwg/export?format=xlsx


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 15, 2017)

Cyberghost is gone...
CyberGhost Sold to Crossrider for $9.8 Million - Best VPN Services Reviews
So now on it's not best VPN.. 

Anonymous VPN Service From The Leaders | Private Internet Access
is best available VPN..

*All in one guide about VPN and Privacy*

*Privacy Guide :*

Overall trusted VPN
*Private Internet Access*

In short - check VPN privacy terms, check speed, check for no connection logs and usage logs, contact support for more details, compare before buying.

In detail -

*Choosing a VPN*
That One Privacy Site | Choosing a VPN

*Which VPN Services Take Your Anonymity Seriously?*
The Best Anonymous VPN Services of 2016

*Privacy Related news*
TorrentFreak - Breaking File-sharing, Copyright and Privacy News

*VPN Comparison Chart*
That One Privacy Site | Welcome
Find the Best VPNs, Expert Reviews, Comparisons - BestVPN.com

*VPNs for Beginners – What You Need to Know*
VPNs for Beginners – What You Need to Know - BestVPN.com

*The Ultimate Online Privacy Guide*
*www.bestvpn.com/the-ultimate-privacy-guide

*All Other Guides*
*www.bestvpn.com/guides/

*P2P Safety Checking*
Download TorGuard's “Check My Torrent IP” tool and monitor your torrent client IP address. Because no one other than you has this torrent and there are no seeders, the torrent will not download or complete. Keep it active in your queue as long as you wish to view your torrent client's IP address. The Check my Torrent IP tool shows your torrent IP within your torrent client so you can constantly monitor your setup and the IP you show. Monitoring your torrent IP address will help you patch holes in your security practices in order to better safeguard your privacy.
*torguard.net/checkmytorrentipaddress.php

*Open Port Check Tool*
This is a free utility for remotely verifying if a port is open or closed. It is useful to users who wish to verify port forwarding and check to see if a server is running or a firewall or ISP is blocking certain ports.
*canyouseeme.org

*DNS leak test*
What is a DNS leak and why should I care?
When using an anonymity or privacy service, it is extremely important that all traffic originating from your computer is routed through the anonymity network. If any traffic leaks outside of the secure connection to the network, any adversary monitoring your traffic will be able to log your activity.
*dnsleaktest.com/

*IPleak test*
This service shows information about you.
This is the kind of information that all the sites you visit, as well as their advertisers and any embedded widget, can see and collect.
*ipleak.net/

*WebRTC*
Prevent WebRTC leaks, without blocking WebRTC.
Prevent WebRTC leaks in Chrome by controlling hidden WebRTC privacy settings.
This will protect against WebRTC leaks - while leaving WebRTC itself enabled (although with less functionality).
Test here - *diafygi.github.io/webrtc-ips
*webrtc.org/
*browserleaks.com

*Large number of Android VPN apps insecure*
*www.ghacks.net/2017/01/31/large-number-of-android-vpn-apps-insecure
case study: *research.csiro.au/ng/wp-content/uploads/sites/106/2016/08/paper-1.pdf
There are dozens of free and trial vpns on google play for mobile and they should be better inspected and checked before releasing on google play. Some of them just route a dns and not even encrypted. of course you can check on ipleaks or browserleaks but you should always pay attention to the permissions as well. I would agree and say to get a paid vpn also even if it's just for mobile. If you need a free one then do your homework first and make sure it is preferably outside the usa or not within the 5 eye countries.
No difference in once paid for vs. ones that are modded/hacked/patched/cracked. Only thing that one would be suspect about those types is them getting booted offline for some reason due to being modded/hacked/patched/cracked.


----------

